# Who use indent(1), how to config .indent.pro to achieve style(9)?



## fender0107401 (Jun 11, 2010)

:e

I mean indent(1) which is included in freebsd's userland (not "gnu indent").


----------



## john_doe (Jun 11, 2010)

Perhaps,
`$ ln -s [url=http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/head/share/examples/indent/indent.pro]/usr/share/examples/indent/indent.pro[/url] ~/.indent.pro`


----------



## fender0107401 (Jun 11, 2010)

I deleted gnu indent, I feel so good!


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 11, 2010)

I usually use devel/astyle


----------



## fender0107401 (Jun 11, 2010)

I know astyle, but I think indent(1) is more native.

Further more, if FreeBSD provide an official indent.pro file for style(9) then indent(1) will be wonderful!


----------

